# Siphon dinner party center piece



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm looking for a good quality siphon that I can use as a center piece at a dinner party (my god that's a middle class statement for the son of a steel worker!)

want something that is full of theatrics so naked flame would be great but needs to be gas really, meth is just too slow.

ideally to make 6 cups, but a minimum of 4.

don't want to buy the cheap Chinese mass market stuff.

the more elaborate the better.

any suggestions? is there anything out there like that?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

https://www.tvc-mall.com/details/diguo-belgium-luxury-royal-family-balance-syphon-coffee-maker-f-2013a-gold-sku86050011b.html?c=GBP&utm_source=google&utm_medium=pla&utm_campaign=cse&gclid=CjwKEAjwm7jKBRDE2_H_t8DVxzISJACwS9WbIDzwSz1-q1WyFzb-rLbUuxcwfJsxDF5Z0m5VEXymwxoCpxPw_wcB

I just looked at pictures, not sure if this is the direction you want to go in


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

For max. theatre you want a balance syphon










Nevermind, @grumpydaddy beat me to it


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I do like the look of these balance siphons though from what I've read they're Chinese mass produced and almost all are meth burners which are very slow - I know I could change the burner out though.

don't think they tend to be big enough either


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

You're correct about the low volume and probably lower manufacturing quality. I can recommend any syphon from Hario. As for heating, you can always pour boiling water inside, then the alcohol burner can manage quickly. I also pre-heat the upper vessel.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You could always try a Cona tabletop and replace the spirit burner with a butane one if not loading the bottom jug with boiling water:

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/collections/brewers/products/cona-table-model-c-chrome

John


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Cona is wonderfully retro - paired with a butane burner makes brewing more coffee controllable. Downside - burner won't fit under the glass. I made a wooden plinth with a recess where the burner sits which gives sufficient clearance.

If you want real theatre, have a look at Hario Somelier. Each glass is hand blown hence the price. Can be used with paper and SS sieve filters for different brew profiles. Definitely a table top wow.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wonderful tongue in cheek promo from Hario


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks all, I'd already clocked about pre-heating the water.

looked through the hario siphons and don't think there's anything big enough really.

cona is certainly an option, maybe just pre-heating the water is the answer.

What I'd really like though I think is a big balance siphon I think, aren't there any other manufacturers out there other than these Chinese versions?


----------

